# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الشيخ صالح اللحيدان؟؟؟

## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

من هو الشيخ صالح اللحيدان
قرابة الخمسين عاماً قد تسنّم عرش القضاء .. عالمٌ تُدرك من كلماته بلاغتَه وكأنما يغرف من بحر .. لا يجتهد في أمرٍ ويكون له فيه رأي إلا وجدت لرأيه  مستنداً شرعياً .. عُرف بصلابته في الحق وإن شنأه الأقزام .. سطّرَ التأريخُ ذكرَه وهو لا يزال يمشي على الأرض .. فمن ذلك ما جــاء في الدرر الســــنية ( 16 / 489 ) : 
( الشيخ صالح بن محمد اللحيدان حفظه الله ، عالمٌ جليلٌ وداعيةٌ إلى الله ، وذو هيبة وقدر ، وإمام وخطيب ، ولد بمدينة البكيرية بمنطقة القصيم عام 1350 من الهجرة. 
وقد تخرّج من كلية الشريعة بالرياض عام 1379 هـ وعمل سكرتيراً لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم رحمه الله في الإفتاء بعد تخرّجه ، إلى أن عُيّن عام 1383 هـ  مساعداً لرئيس المحكمة الكبرى بالرياض ، ثم صار رئيساً للمحكمة عام 1384 هـ. 
وقد حصل على رسالة الماجستير من المعهد العالي للقضاء عام 1389 هـ ، واستمرّ رئيساً للمحكمة الكبرى إلى أن عُيّن عام 1390 هـ قاضيَ تمييز وعضواً بالهيئة القضائية العليا. 
وفي عام 1403 عيّن رئيساً للهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى ، واستمرّ في ذلك نائباً لرئيس المجلس في غيابه إلى أن عُيّن عام 1413 هـ رئيساً للمجلس بهيئته العامة والدائمة.
وهو أيضاً عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء منذ إنشائها عام 1391 هـ ، وعضو في رابطة العالم الإسلامي ، وكان له نشاط في تأسيس مجلة راية الإسلام ، ومديرها ورئيس تحريرها. 
وله دروس في المسجد الحرام تُذاع ، وفتاوى في برنامج نور على الدرب ، وله محاضرات وندوات ومشاركة في مناقشة رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ، وغير ذلك مما فيه صلاح وإصلاح ، فجزاه الله أحسن الجزاء ، وأحسن لنا وله الخاتمة في الأمور كلها ، وصلى الله على محمد. حرّر في 9 / 1 / 1419 هـ ). انتهى. 
وفي كتاب تاريخ القضاء والقضاة في العهد السعودي للزهراني ( 1 / 225 ) : 
( سماحة الشيخ القاضي صالح بن محمد اللحيدان رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى ، من مواليد عام 1350 هـ بالبكيرية.
وفضيلته ينتهي نسبه إلى قبيلة سبيع ، وأسرة اللحيدان من الأسر الشهيرة التي ينتمي إليها علماء وقضاة ورجال فقه ، فمنهم : خالد بن عبد الله اللحيدان ، وصالح بن سعد اللحيدان ، وسليمان بن عبد الله اللحيدان ، ومحمد بن عبد الله اللحيدان ، وعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله اللحيدان. 
وقد تلقى العلم مثله مثل أقرانه عن طريق التعليم النظامي فدرس المرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة والثانوية ، وبعد حصول سماحته على الثانوية التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض ليواصل تعليمه الجامعي للاستفادة من ألوان العلم والمعرفة ، فدرس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض وتخرّج منها عام 1379 هـ ، ولم يتوقف سماحته عن طلب العلم ومواصلته ، فالتحق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء وتخرّج منه عام 88 / 1389 هـ وكان موضوع بحثه " الإقرار في الشريعة الإسلامية ". 
ومن زملاء فضيلته : غيهب بن محمد الغيهب ، ومحمد بن إبراهيم الهويش ، وعبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز الكليّه ، وصالح بن عبد الرحمن الأطرم ، وسليمان بن قاسم الفيفي ، وسعود بن سعد بن دريب ، وعلي بن سليمان المهنا ، ومحمد بن عبد الله الأمير. 
وقد تلقى العلم على مشايخ فضلاء منهم : الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي. 
وحينما تخرّج من كلية الشريعة تمّ تعيين فضيلته قاضياً ، ثم تقلّب سماحته في عدّة وظائف قضائية حتى أصبح أخيراً  رئيساً لمجلس القضاء الأعلى برتبة وزير وهي أعلى سلطة قضائية في المملكة بموجب الأمر الملكي المؤرخ في 19 / 3 / 1413 هـ برقم ( 1 ). 
ويمتاز سماحته ببعد النظر وعلوّ الهمة وقوّة الشخصيّة وصدق اللهجة. 
وسماحته ممن لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم ، نصوحاً لولاة الأمر بكل ما يراه ويتصوّره. 
وقد عرف عنه صرامته منذ توليه للقضاء ، كما أن سماحته يقوم بالدعوة إلى الله كلما سنحت له الفرصة ، ويقوم بالتدريس بالحرم المكي الشريف في وقت تواجده بمكة المكرمة شمال غرب زمزم في المطاف. 
وسماحته عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء ، كما أن لسماحته جهود دعوية عبر وسائل الإعلام المقروء والمسموع والمشاهد بالاشتراك في البرامج الدينية. وله برنامج أسبوعي يجيب سماحته يجيب سماحته على ما يرده من أسئلة اجتماعية ودينية بأسلوب سهل متميّز يزينه نبرة صوتية متميّزة في سماحته ). انتهى. 
هذا هو الشيخ صالح اللحيدان .. 
خمسون عاماً في القضاء.. 
مع الإفتاء والدعوة والتدريس .. 
عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء بعد حصوله على الماجستير منذ إنشائها ولا يزال .. 
إنه بحقّ رمز القضاء. 
سلطان بن عثمان البصيري 
القاضي بالمحكمة الإدارية بالمدينة المنورة http://www.aloloom.net/vb/forumdispl...daysprune=&f=3

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

الله  أكبر ،ماشاء الله  ،تبارك الرحمن 
قال بعض السلف (إذا رؤوا أهل العلم  ذكر الله )،والشيخ  صالح اللحيدان-حفظه الله-  يعد   من جهابذة   علماء   العالم 
الإسلامي ،والعجيب  أن الشيخ من يسمعه  يدرك  هيبته  وعلمه  وفطانته  القوية ،أسال الله   ان  يحفظ  الشيخ   اللحيدان   من  كل  سوء

----------


## علي التمني

بسم الله

جزى الله الشيخ صالحا خير الجزاء ، وهو في عقولنا علما وفقها واستقامة ، وفي قلوبنا حبا وتقديرا ،، نسأل الله تعالى ان يجزيه الجنة ، وأن يجعل في خلفه بركة وصدقا وإخلاصا لخدمة دين الله تعالى وامة الإسلام ، كما نسأله تعالى ان يصلح من أساء إليه وان يرد الضالين إلى طريق الحق والهدى .

وجزى الكاتب والناقل خير الجزاء .

في 3/3/1430

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

والشيخ يعتبر سداً منيعاً للمد التغريبي للمجتمع ولذلك الليبراليون والعصرانيون لايريدونه ليس لأجل تطوير القضاء كما يقول بعضهم ؛ بل لأن الشيخ أوقف قرارات فاسدة كانت ستؤدي لتسريع عجلة التغريب في البلاد ، وخفف من بعض المنكرات إذا لم يستطع إزالتها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

> والشيخ يعتبر سداً منيعاً للمد التغريبي للمجتمع ولذلك الليبراليون والعصرانيون لايريدونه ليس لأجل تطوير القضاء كما يقول بعضهم ؛ بل لأن الشيخ أوقف قرارات فاسدة كانت ستؤدي لتسريع عجلة التغريب في البلاد ، وخفف من بعض المنكرات إذا لم يستطع إزالتها.


ولعل موقف الشيخ حفظه الله من ترشح المرأة لمجلس الشورى من هذا الباب، حفظ الله فضيلة الشيخ صالح ونفع به.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

والشيخ من أحب العلماء إلى قلبي أسأل الله أن يحفظه

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

حفظ الله الشيخ صالح اللحيدان
وللأسف يقال إنه منع من الظهور الإعلامي

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

> من هو الشيخ صالح اللحيدان
> 
> 
> 
> وسماحته ممن لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم ،







 
حفظ الله الشيخ اللحيدان ......................... لكن

المبالغة في مدحه لن تظيف له شيئا .. بل .. تجعل من لايعرفه لايصدق

بقية الصفات التي يتصف بها فعلا .

وشكرااااااااا لك .

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

وقد تخرّج من كلية الشريعة بالرياض عام 1379 هـ وعمل سكرتيراً لسماحة الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم رحمه الله في الإفتاء بعد تخرّجه ، إلى أن عُيّن عام 1383 هـ مساعداً لرئيس المحكمة الكبرى بالرياض ، ثم صار رئيساً للمحكمة عام 1384 هـ. 

سبحان الله 

كل هذا حدث 

وشانئه لم يولد بعد !!

ثم يقول انه يصدع بالحق!!

وأن الشيخ اللحيدان ليس من العلماء الأفذاذ!! وليس من الراسخين في العلم !!

وأنه يشاركه في هذا الرأي كثيرين !!

وللأسف يستدل على كلامه من هذا الكثير -الذي إن صدق في زعمه- فما هو إلا غثاء 

أقول يستدل بكلام العلامة !!

نعم علامة فاضل حاصل على دكتوراة في الفلسفة!! من جامعة أوريجون وماجستير في اللسانيات!! من نفس الجامعة 

أهكذا تورد الإبل ؟!

الله المستعان على مايصفون

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظه وجميع علمائنا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهو مريض في هذه الأيام، فأسأل الله تعالى له الشفاء.

----------


## الطيبوني

*رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين

----------

